# Anyone using Sulfur 8 hair grease?  Any results?



## Brandi (Jan 17, 2007)

My story...last year around this time, I was using Sulfur 8 on my scalp and my hair had tremendous growth.  Of course, after I obtained all this growth I got the big chop and boy was I sorry.  Sound familiar?

I joined LHCF in an effort to find out the latest tips on growing my hair back...it's been a slow process but I'm at BSL.  I changed my hair grease to Isoplus Olive Oil and while I like the light weight feel and fragrance, my hair doesn't seem to be growing as fast so I'm considering going back to Sulfur 8.  While I hate the smell and the thickness, the benefits were worth it!  I'm also taking viviscal vitamins and a biotin supplement.

Just curious is anyone using Sulfur 8 or am I the only one buying this stuff off the shelf?


----------



## Kamilah (Jan 17, 2007)

YES! YES! YES! Here I am! 

I use Sulfur 8 atleast twice a week...it gives me amazing results! It's like you read my mind b/c I was going to post about it today! Last night,I finger parted and sprayed my scalp w/Surge Plus 14 as I went. Then, I went to the back and started again w/Sulfur 8 (after about 5 mins). When I was halfway done applying it (sulfur 8) to my scalp, I realized that I hadn't applied my Neosporin AF. So...since I was sleepy, I mixed a bit of the two on the sulfur 8 lid and applied as normal to the scalp from my crown forward.  Then, I sprayed my ends w/my regular mix of water, surge moisture aid, and infusium and covered w/a plastic cap then a bonnet....MAN OH MAN! 

If you love the tingle of sulfur 8, then you would love that! I'm sure it was stimulating all kinds of something under there b/c normally I only tingle for about 3-5 mins but last night for over an hour! WHOOHOOO! I'm going to keep this up a few times a week and let you know what happens!


----------



## Dee-Licious (Jan 17, 2007)

Me Me Me!!!! I love Sulfur8 hair grease.   I wish I would have started listening to my mama a while ago.  Thanks for this post... I'm about to get up and grease my scalp now.


----------



## tammiematthews (Jan 17, 2007)

YES!! I use the sulfur 8 products and have even recommended it to others. I use the braids spray along with my surge (since, i'm currently in braids) but I religiously use it on my little girl's hair. I use the light formula (in the blue jar). I've also used the shampoo on her when she had a problem with cradle cap and dandruff as a baby. It's the only product I think that works on a consistent basis, the formula probably hasn't changed in years. I love it. I currently use or have used the below Sulfur 8 products with wonderful results...It's a keeper


----------



## sweetwhispers (Jan 17, 2007)

I have suffered from dry scalp for years. Only frequent washes disguise it, but at school i used to use sulfur 8- thats when i washed my hair bi monthly. I don't know about growth, but it works for flakes/itchiness. But i stopped using mineral/petrolium products


----------



## Brandi (Jan 18, 2007)

Ladies, thank you all for the quick responses!  

I'm happy to know that I'm not the only one using this old product and that it's also working for most of you as it's work for me.  Sulfur 8 is one of those products that you have buried with the hot comb but there's something to be said about what worked long ago.  You have encouraged me to return to using Sulfur 8.  I'll be sure to post my results!


----------



## Aidenberry03 (Jan 18, 2007)

when i get finished with my mtg/surge mixture I am going to start using this too. Its much cheaper than mtg anyway.


----------



## Caramela (Jan 18, 2007)

My mom bought be a big jar the other night. I love the tingle sensation on my scalp!


----------



## zillaxy (Jan 18, 2007)

i just promised myself not to buy any new products on another thread but i'm gonna break that just this once.. and buy this, i cant lay my hands on MTG anyway so might as well buy this sulphur product. hope i have your results!


----------



## pinkrazr25 (Jan 18, 2007)

I LLLLLLOOOOOVVVEEEEE some sulfur 8 grease!!! It is really, really good for the tingly effect. I added a little sulfur powder to it and some peppermint oil and BAM tingleville. My hair has thrived and has really grown, because of it.

I originally scheduled myself to reach APL in April or May, but I have reached beyond APL in the back while I think my front will be APL around \April or May. the front of my hair grows slower.And my left side grows faster than my right.

All and all sulfur 8 grease is the BOM"B!!


----------



## Treasure2k6 (Jan 18, 2007)

I love it too!! I bought it a month ago, and have started adding it to my MTG mix. It great for thinning edges too. I was using it on my edges as a trial for about a week and noticed the hair around my edges taking off! So...I started using it on my scalp 3 x a week since 

"SULFUR 8 IS...Guuuurrreeaatt!"


----------



## jshor09 (Jan 18, 2007)

i love sulfur 8.  i had stopped using it to go on other bandwagons, but decided to reuse it.


----------



## prettywhitty (Jan 18, 2007)

I keep looking at this, I may have to give it a try.


----------



## mango387 (Jan 18, 2007)

My mom used Sulfur 8 on my hair after it came out a bit as a preteen due to a contagious illness.  (Long story but please do not try on hats or wigs w/o caution or allow everyone to put their hands in your headerplexed).  Anyway, my mom used the original formula, because I do not believe that the company had come out with the rest of the Sulfur 8 line.  It did not work miracles, but I do believe that it aided in growth.  Now, I use the Sulfur 8 created for children ages two to twelve.  I really like this formula better, because the original had an odor that was disgusting.


----------



## sugaplum (Jun 7, 2007)

I ran out and bouth Sulfur 8 w/ Neo AF and mixed it together.  My hair was tingling like crazy last night.   I noticed that after washing my hair in warm-hot water my pores are more open.  

Ladies, how open are you using your sulfur on your scalp?  lso how often are you washing your hair?


----------



## mango387 (Jun 7, 2007)

I use the children's formula Sulfur 8 maybe two or three days before I wash, and I apply a super thin layer directly to the scalp.  I do wash and deep condition weekly, though.  My hair still seems to be thriving, because I have a nice amount of new growth at eight weeks post right now.


----------



## imstush (Jun 7, 2007)

I stopped using MTG, so I picked up a jar of sulpher 8.   I stopped using the sulphur 8 so I could try the BT, but I am not really noticing anything with the BT, so I mixed the BT with Sulpher 8 (yellow jar/original), and I use this on my scalp anytime my scalp feels dry.


----------



## Kayluv (Jun 7, 2007)

I really like sulfur 8 and have been using since I was a little girl.  What is the difference between the regular sulfur 8 and the one for children?


----------



## Dee-Licious (Jun 7, 2007)

going to go grease my scalp... thanks for the kick in my behind..


----------



## LadyCee (Jun 10, 2007)

does sulfur 8 really help. b/c i have thinning edges ans trye just ab evertyhng. ive ordered BT havent gotten it yet help guys wat u thnk????


----------



## whitneysimone (Jun 10, 2007)

*i loooved sulfur eight until last wednesday.*
*The buildup is nastyy.*
*the greeeasy feeling was nastyy.*
*grease...never again.*
*i love the idea of sulphur so i'll just stay faithfully with mtg *


----------



## LadyCee (Jun 10, 2007)

whitneysimone said:
			
		

> *i loooved sulfur eight until last wednesday.*
> *The buildup is nastyy.*
> *the greeeasy feeling was nastyy.*
> *grease...never again.*
> *i love the idea of sulphur so i'll just stay faithfully with mtg *


 
Have u tried BT yet? if so how is it for you?


----------



## whitneysimone (Jun 10, 2007)

myztiquecleo said:
			
		

> Have u tried BT yet? if so how is it for you?


 
I've been hearing a lot of good things about it, but I just don't see what the difference is between it and mtg. I thought a lot of ladies only bought it because they didn't like the smell of mtg and I dont mind the smell of mtg so i figured ehhhh i stick with what i have...


----------



## danigurl18 (Oct 19, 2008)

does anyone still use this?


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Jan 1, 2010)

bumping up to see if anyone is still using this with results?


----------



## MrsSmitty77 (Jan 2, 2010)

Bump..
I have some of this in the blue jar and I was just wondering if anyone is still using this?


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 2, 2010)

i used it on my hair like 12 years ago. my hair was always short then.


----------



## Bliss806 (Jan 5, 2010)

I am glad this was bumped because my SO just purchased a big jar since I forgot about mine in the back of the closet and I decided to start using it again. I will post pics if I start to see any results. I am using the yellow jar. What is the difference between the yellow jar and the blue jar?


----------



## BklynFox (Jan 5, 2010)

I luv Sulfur 8, This was the only scalp conditioner my Mom
used on our hair. I had enourmous growth from it.
I've tried many other things but have always come back to
Sulfur 8 for growth.  

In fact I just rubbed some of this on my scalp.

If you have some try it.  

The blue jar is medicated and the yellow isn't. There's no 
difference in the smell though.


----------



## runwaydream (Jan 5, 2010)

n e difference between this and mtg?


----------



## LaToya28 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm considering trying this grease on my poor lil edges.


----------



## brucebettye (Jan 5, 2010)

When I was young my mother used that stuff on my hair and my hair was long.  So I know that sulfur 8 helped my hair grow.


----------

